# This looks really good



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder--2#/


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cameron Logan said:


> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/arco-2-in-1-coffee-grinder--2#/
> <img alt="2CA711C0-DF2A-4CDD-B118-10E23CF8FD82.thumb.jpeg.4d2e403636c8537c6e504b2951f0169f.jpeg" data-fileid="55735" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/2CA711C0-DF2A-4CDD-B118-10E23CF8FD82.thumb.jpeg.4d2e403636c8537c6e504b2951f0169f.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55854-goat-story-arco/


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

It's a concept? A dream attached to currency?

I have that.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cameron Logan said:


> It's a concept? A dream attached to currency?
> 
> I have that.


It's a grinder coming up in June. I will post a review here. Hope it won't be just a concept .


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Says on the crowdfund page it's still a concept


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Cameron Logan said:


> Says on the crowdfund page it's still a concept


Now talking seriously, they achieved their goals of financing and I hope the production preparations are under way







. We had a group buy here in Spain and we're looking forward to receiving the grinders by June. Concept or not, they have to produce it .


----------

